# room for rent (for an officer or student officer)



## 7point

Looking to rent a room out to another police officer or student officer that needs housing for the 6 months of the academy. Month by month rental to make it easy for you. I am also a recent academy grad and open to any questions that come up in that regards. I work for the Lakeville PD, mostly overnights. I live with my wife in Weymouth, we have a nice clean house with parking. Nice neighborhood off of Whitman pond. 25 minutes from plymouth academy and 20 minutes into boston. We also have an add on craigslist but cops and future cops get first choice. 

Just a side note, our first response from craigslist was a guy who got locked up recently for stealing things out of a police car, we would prefer people who ride in front of the cage.

Please pm me or post here if you are interested.
Thank you


----------

